# Verkaufe Bloodborne PS4



## Crysisheld (7. April 2015)

Hallo, ich habe das Spiel Bloodborne zu verkaufen. Der erste Werwolf hat ein paar Kratzer, die restlichen Gegner weiter hinten in den Levels sind noch unberührt und neuwertig. Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crae (21. Juni 2015)

Hätte Interesse, wenn das Spiel noch zum Verkauf steht.

mfg, crae


----------



## Crysisheld (21. Juni 2015)

tut mir leid nicht mehr da


----------

